# Wild asparagus?



## jdk32581

In my spring hunts I always keep my eyes open for wild asparagus but have never found any. I heard it likes sandy soil and the easiest way to find it is to look for the stalks and branches from last year. 

Anyone ever have any luck finding it? Tips?


----------



## jim33

Yes finding last years stalks is a good way to find patches, also keep your eyes open for asparagus once it has gone to seed throughout summer. Then you will know where patches are for the future. I pick raspberries and other summer mushrooms and looking out for asparagus gone to seed is how I have found quite a few of the patches I pick. Something some people don't know is as long as you continue to cut spears down new ones will shoot up, all summer long. Yum can't wait to get some fresh asparagus!


----------



## 902nd

when i walk to mailbox ilook a


----------



## jdk32581

What type of conditions Jim ?


----------



## 902nd

keyboardisout


----------



## jim33

All in ditch like areas, in full sun. For years I have drove past a decent sized patch on the side of busy road that is just in a terrible place to pull over and I never have stopped. Bugs me lol


----------



## 005587

Jim33, what part of Ohio are you in? I have tried now for 10 years to even GROW an asparagus patch in our property and just can't get one to stick.


----------



## jim33

Hello, I'm I'm NW Ohio. The wild asparagus I find is all on slopes or hills so i suppose it likes the well drained soil. I know of two different cultivated patches that are on pretty flat ground though. I'm surprised you haven't had any luck getting it to take off. My father in law planted some a while back and it's been there ever since. Maybe just got lucky. I don't know anything about cultivating it myself. Next time I talk to him I ask where he got it from.


----------



## 902nd

still no spout - check today and found 1 yellow should be more but their with be bigfoots
-----peace out


----------



## buckeyebowman

My buddy planted some years ago at the upper edge of a horse pasture. It's a gentle slope, but there is slope. The trick seems to be getting the roots established. If you can do that, it will come up year after year! And I've never found any wild asparagus. But, as much time as I spend outdoors poking around and looking, I've never found a shed deer antler either!


----------



## 902nd

check your wild asparagus patches - they are sprouting and ready to to cut


----------



## morelseeker

I made a post on Facebook about it knowing that someone has to have planted it at one time or another for it to be growing where I found it. Later I saw a person stated that very thing and also someone posted that she didn't know it grew wild. I then posted back that someone maybe had an old home site where I had found it. I'm not sure how long it will keep on living in the same spot but I'm thinking a long time as I find it along the roads in Michigan in the lower part of the state. I also have a small patch I planted beside my residence and it has very large spears. Just cooked some more today. I also find it in the country beside some ponds in different areas.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

We grow asparagus in Adams County...in raised beds. Asparagus don't like clay and needs well drained sandy soil, they originally come from the coasts. If you find them wild here...someone planted them, or the birds delivered the seeds!

The best source I have found to buy crowns is at Nourse Farms 
http://www.noursefarms.com/category/asparagus-roots/


----------

